# Motohome Shows Question



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have only been to the motorhome shows as a day visitor before but am considering going to the Newbury Show and stay over. Can someone tell me if you can book to arrive Friday and leave Saturday or Sunday or does one fee apply from whichever day you arrive until the Monday.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

If you arrive on the Friday its £26 less £2 member discount making it £24 you have to pay this irrespective of what day you leave. Look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thanks ladyj894. That was what I suspected but just thought I would check. Have flown my pennant in various locations but have yet to meet anyone from MHF other than online. Looking forward to it.
Ian


----------

